# 1st lost hive this year



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Is that one of the great inner covers with styro and vent holes you are using?


----------



## crawfish (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes it is. They do real well here in the summer. This is the first winter that I have used them.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

Sorry 'bout your bees, mine are still hanging tough (1st year), but battled VM & SHB thru late summer, fall & early winter.

I had bearding so bad this summer, that I made some vent boxes that were 100% effective. I have the bottoms (left & right) closed off with PVC caps for winter as the weather dictates. This sits over a west beetle trap.

A smart man would have duplicated the bottom vent for the top, then I could have used PVC caps there as well - drilled the wrong size holes. Now I just have some slotted foam stuck in the top. My top vent also has an entrance, but I shut it down for SHB control.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I hate finding my girls dead. Sometimes, there is just nothing you can do.


----------

